# Specialized Pitch Pro 2010



## NubNeo (5. August 2011)

Ich verkaufe mein Specialized Pitch Pro 2010 in Grösse L.

Rad ist kaum gefahren. Für 1300.- VB

Hier mal der link zu der Ebay-Kleinanzeige:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...9877C7E74D087.koeb46-5_c04_1004?adId=34140154http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ed-pitch-pro-2010-all-mountain-fully/34140154

Gruß Neo


----------



## david99 (5. August 2011)

link funzt nich

(und täglich grüßt das murmeltier )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NubNeo (5. August 2011)

Hups, da hab ich wohl was falsch verlinkt. Nun müsste es aber gehen. Danke für den hinweiss


----------

